# AFI vs Chapman? Graduate Program



## P.Nicole (Apr 6, 2021)

Looking to compare the teaching styles, students and more at AFI and Chapman. Does anyone have any information from their experiences or tours?


----------



## Abbey Normal (Apr 6, 2021)

Hey!

I saw that you got into both AFI and Chapman for Production Design. Congrats!!! So, here are my thoughts.

FYI - I'm going to attend AFI for Screenwriting. But I've also PA'd on thesis projects at both schools and did a tour prior to the pandemic.

AFI
- It's a conservatory, so it's kind of expected that you have some experience going into the program. Boot camp aka cycle films during your first year is pretty intense. Apparently, some people burn out haha. But you'll get to work with super talented people and learn a lot.
- Obviously smaller in scale compared to other universities. There's a few buildings as oppose to a large campus with thousands of students.
- It's in LA.
- Personally, I feel like AFI students are more serious. And everyone knows what the hell they're doing, especially on set. Again, this was just my experience.


Chapman
- Really nice campus! They spent a lot of $$$ and it shows. Their prop room is huge!!! And they have a few sound stages/sets. Overall, their facility might be the best just because it's a fairly newer program compared to other film schools.
- If you want more of the college feel, this might be the place for you since you'll encounter other graduate students and undergrads.
- The students that I worked with were great.
- It's in Orange County, so 40 minutes south of LA. Interning/commuting to LA can be exhausting.

I would try to reach out to current students/alum from both programs if you can. Also, reach out to other applicants on this site.

Hope this helps! Maybe I'll see you at AFI this fall : )


----------



## Chris W (Apr 7, 2021)

Our interview with AFI Admissions is up. 














 How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1)


					Ask anyone about where to go to film school, and you’re bound to hear the American Film Institute Conservatory. First established in 1967, AFI is world renowned for producing pioneers and trailblazers in the film industry. In 2020, the Hollywood Reporter ranked AFI as the top film school in...
				


Alexa P.
Apr 7, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Reviews: 1
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## Chris W (Oct 7, 2021)

We're actually interviewing Chapman Admissions the end of October. If you have any questions you'd like to ask them please respond to the thread below:






						Input needed - What would you like to ask the Chapman University's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts Admissions Office?
					

Exciting news: Dodge College of Film and Media Arts has agreed to interview with FilmSchool.org later in October! Take a look at other film schools featured in our Admissions Department Interview series:   How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1) Ask anyone about...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Nov 4, 2021)

Check out our new LONG interview with the Chapman Film School Admissions department:














 How to get into Chapman's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts: Tips from the Department of Admissions (Part 1)


					Rising to number 4 on the Hollywood Reporter's annual rankings of the best U.S. film schools, Dodge College of Film and Media Arts at Chapman University is a hidden gem outside of Hollywood. Notable alumni include the Duffer brothers (Stranger Things), Justin Simien (Dear White People), and...
				


Alexa P.
Nov 4, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------

